# Accessibility  Analyses



## north star (May 30, 2018)

*% ~ % ~ %*

Do any of you require an Accessibility Analysis of the various
projects that you review, whether it is new or existing construction ?
Something akin to an RDP providing you with the applicable Codes
& Standards, and then an analysis of each the applicable elements
involved ?

If so, can you please send me something ?.......I am looking to have
a file of an existing, detailed Accessibility Analysis that I can show to
RDP's in this area.......I am having a heck of a time trying to explain
what a detailed Accessibility Analysis is & looks like........I am not
trying to infringe on any copyrighted material.

Thanks for any input !

*% ~ % ~ %*


----------



## ADAguy (May 30, 2018)

It depends on what state are you in; then again it comes down to a simple spread sheet, the complexity depends on its use: general overview, court exhibit, etc.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 30, 2018)

It really is going to be dependent upon the complexity of the project. We have started to incorporate door clearances for ICC ANSI since the state adopted the new ICC ANSI A117.1 for accessibility - No changes for existing buildings but new construction is a bear.


----------



## north star (May 31, 2018)

*& % & % &*

Thanks for the input !

My desire is to have some sort of spreadsheet that addresses
the various ADA "required" elements, and to have the RDP-of-Record
provide the various sections that states "Yes, they are required to
address xxx", or "No, they are not required to address xx".
Something similar to the Code Analysis that we are receiving for the
other project elements  [  i.e. - Bldg., Elec., Plbg., Mech., Gas, ATFP,
Structural, etc.   ].

I was \ am wondering if any of you are receiving such an ADA analysis
along with your regular Code(s) Analyses, on your Commercial
Projects.

*& % & % &*


----------



## ADAguy (May 31, 2018)

Check the City of Los Angeles Building Department's plan review accessibility correction sheets, they contain code cites and are extensive.


----------



## north star (Jun 5, 2018)

*& * & * &*

ADAguy,

I DID check out [ some of  ] the City of L.A., Plan Review
Accessibility Checklists, and yes their lists are extensive.
Much Thanks to you !  

If anyone wants to look at some of their Accessibility check
lists, go to this Link:  *https://www.lacity.org/search/google/plan%20review%20accessibility%*


*& * & * &*


----------



## mark handler (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.newenglandada.org/ada-checklist
Existing building survey for ADA, not Icc/ANSI 1171.1 or IBC


----------

